# WTB - Orange Fastback Seat



## trinity (Nov 17, 2009)

Hi, all!  I'm searching for an orange glitter/mylar inlay seat for a Fastback.  If you can help, please e-mail me at threedollarwatch@aol.com.  Thanks in advance...   Fred


----------



## Sambikeman (Dec 15, 2009)

*Bike Seat*

Is this the kind you are looking for?

Sam


----------



## Floyd (Dec 20, 2009)

Nice Fastback. Sorry to threadjack, but I need a seat like that too


----------



## trinity (Jan 11, 2010)

*Yes, that's the seat...*

Sambikeman... Sorry for the delay in responding, but yes, that's the kind of seat I'm looking for.  If you will, please drop me an e-mail at threedollarwatch@aol.com.  Many thanks...   Fred


----------

